# How to debug: The Case of the Random IE Crash



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The Case of the Random IE Crash.

This is a case study by Mark Russinovich of SysInternals (now a MS TechNet website) on how he debugged a recent crash.

When I was running WinXP Pro SP2, I used Mark's Sysinternals tools and avidly followed his blog for hints like this which I highly recommend to anyone running a Windows system and interested in how to debug at the system level.

-- Tom


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, Mark is just slightly more advanced that most of the folks here, including me! I met him out at Microsoft a couple years back, pretty bright fellow.


----------

